# Help Finding A Suspended Indirect Fixture



## Cookerbar (Feb 10, 2015)

Take a look at the GE LIS18 fixture. It is not an uplight but it is indirect.


----------



## ElectricalDesignerIA (Mar 17, 2015)

Finally found one.

http://www.mobern.com/index.php/15-secondary/206-li-linear-indirect


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

This kind of fixture can be seen everywhere, check with your local electrical supplier.

http://www.bulbspro.com/fixtures/pendant-luminaires.html

http://www.bulbspro.com/fixtures/pendant-luminaires/direct-indirect.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ElectricalDesignerIA said:


> Finally found one.
> 
> http://www.mobern.com/index.php/15-secondary/206-li-linear-indirect


Nice find! :thumbup:


----------

